# اللي عايز تصميم آرت كام يتفضل



## hassan_C4d (26 يناير 2012)

اللي عايز تصميمات آرت كام يتفضل يبعتلي التصميم اللي عايزه ع الميل و انا اعملهوله


----------



## المدني السوري (27 يناير 2012)

ما شاء الله عليك .. سلمت يداك


----------



## يحيى يحيى (12 فبراير 2012)

شكرا بارك الله فيك 
(( لا تعطني طعاما بل علمني كيف ازرعة ))
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmxxxx (15 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن أتعلم منك كيفية الرسمة ؟؟

​


----------



## mkrahmat (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*شغلك ممتاز وراقي... الله يعطيك العافيه
انا بحاجه لرسمة الامواج ، wave ، 
ويا ريت اتكون بشكل خطوات منتظمه ، واهم خطوه كيف بدي اخلي الريشه تطلع وتنزل . وشكرا*​


----------

